# Cape Coral vom Bootssteg - Anfängerfragen



## KevinB (2. September 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Im Oktober werde ich mit meiner Frau für 2 Wochen nach Cape Coral fliegen und dachte mir das es sicherlich entspannend werden könnte, vom Bootssteg aus zu Angeln.

Dazu hätte ich ein paar Fragen und hoffe das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt:

Da ich nichts an Ausrüstung habe, ist die Überlegung ob ich hier oder in Cape Coral zuschlagen soll? Hatte jetzt mal u. a. beim Bass Pro Shop online geschaut, aber keine Teleskopangeln gefunden. Generell hätte ich gedacht, das eine Teleskop deutlich praktischer zum Verreisen ist, da ich diese "locker" in den Koffer bekomme, was mit einer Steckrute deutlich kniffliger wird.

Könnte mir von euch jemand bitte, eine Rute empfehlen? Gerne auch ein Set, oder rentiert sichs die Rolle dann drüben zu kaufen?

Ich dachte an etwas wie die SPRO Manhattan Tele 50 (2.4m / 25-50g Wurfgewicht),
oder habt ihr einen anderen/besseren Vorschlag?

Besten Dank schon mal für die Hilfestellung und einen schönen Tag in der Zwischenzeit 

Kevin


----------



## Sockeye (2. September 2011)

*AW: Cape Coral vom Bootssteg - Anfängerfragen*

Hallo Kevin,

ich persönlich halte nicht so viel von Teleskopruten. Ich hatte in CC die Shimano Exage BX STC dabei. Diese 5-Teilige Reise-Rute passt perfekt in den Koffer und hat selbst bei einem 1m Hai sauber performt.

Von den Stegen ist das Angeln eher mittelprächtig. Aber wenn du mit* lebendigen *Shrimps angelst kannst du auch dort gut fangen. Diese bekommst du bei Captain Rob's Bait & Tackle auf dem Del Prado Boulevard. Hier einfach *vor dem Angeln *vorbei schauen und die Shrimps holen. Die überleben bei der Hitze momentan nur einen halben Tag.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## KevinB (2. September 2011)

*AW: Cape Coral vom Bootssteg - Anfängerfragen*

Hi Sockeye, 

besten Dank für die Empfehlung ist schon notiert. Bin mal gespannt was noch für Empfehlungen kommen 

Das mit den lebendigen Shrimps hatte ich bereits in einem anderen Beitrag gelesen, da wollte ich mir welche besorgen. Ich muss ja sowieso noch die Lizenz holen, da organier ich auch gleich die Shrimps.

Danke für den "Captain Robs Bait & Tackle" das hatte ich bisher nirgends gelesen!

Wie lautet dein Rat: Hier die Rute kaufen oder mich drüben im Bass Pro oder ähnlich satt shoppen?

VG,

Kev


----------



## Stoney0066 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Cape Coral vom Bootssteg - Anfängerfragen*

Was für ne Frage... DORT kaufen!!! Erstens ist einiges viel billiger wie hier und du hast deutlich die geilere Auswahl!!!


----------



## Sockeye (2. September 2011)

*AW: Cape Coral vom Bootssteg - Anfängerfragen*

Bei Reiseruten sieht die Auswahl bei Bass Pro eher mau aus. Ich habe meine hier gekauft. Dort verkaufen sie fast nur Zweiteiler.

Alles Andere würde ich mir dort zulegen. Bei dem momentanen Dollarkurs kommt man dort in einen regelrechten Kaufrausch. Deine Frau sicherlich auch, wenn sie die Preise der Markenoutlets sieht. |supergri

Ich musste mir dort einen zusätzlichen Koffer kaufen um den ganzen Kram unterzubringen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## KevinB (3. September 2011)

*AW: Cape Coral vom Bootssteg - Anfängerfragen*

@Stoney: 
Dachte ich ursprünglich auch, aber auf der Bass Pro Seite siehst so gut wie keine Reiserute, die sind alle meist um die 1m - 1.5m lang.

@Sockeye:
Waren vor zwei Jahren in San Francisco und Vegas, sind mit ner kleinen Tasche hin und mit drei Koffern zurück. Nach fünf Stunden im Vegas Outlet haben mir die Füße geglüht


----------

